# Suche eine Tool zum Stromverbrauch...



## kaiundtine (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute ich suche ein Progamm, welches mir anzeigt wieviel Strom die einzelnen Geräte vom Netzteil ziehen.

Hintergrund um herauszufinden, ob das Netzteil ausreichend ist.

Danke LG kai


----------



## Mantiso90 (30. Januar 2008)

99 % richtige Werte kannst du eigentlich nur mit einem Energiekostenmessgerät ermittelnt, das i.d.R so um die 10-20 Teuros kostet.

Gibt aber auch Tools wie zb. Den Innovatek Leistungsrechner, der relativ realistische Werte ausspuckt, oder das Wattage Tool auf der Homepage von Be Quiet.

http://www.be-quiet.net  Links ist ein Button auf der Page


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2008)

nettes tool, die benutzung ist easy und recht detailliert, aber er empfielt mir 650watt-netzteil... klingt doch krass... und mb und cpu-lüfter berechnet er nicht mit...

klingt n bisschen viel ^^

naja hab ja 700 xD


----------



## Mantiso90 (30. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie müssen sie ja ihre NTs loswerden ^^


----------



## MrMorse (30. Januar 2008)

kaiundtine schrieb:


> Hintergrund um herauszufinden, ob das Netzteil ausreichend ist.



Stelle Dir vor, Du hast zwei 400W-NTs.
Mit dem einen läuft der PC problemlos, mit dem anderen stürzt er ab, wenn der PC unter Last gesetzt wird.


Was hilft Dir das dann?


----------



## kaiundtine (30. Januar 2008)

na dann kannst du das eine wegschmeisen und das andere behalten


----------



## BRAINDEAD (30. Januar 2008)

Wofür soll das Netzteil überhaupt ausreichen?

Also ich habe noch das gute alte bequiet! 400W-Ding (siehe Sig.) und es reicht absolut für meine Hardware (siehe ebenfalls Sig.). Nvidia, Ati und Co. machen doch nur ein Riesen-Trara bezüglich Anforderungen - alles nur Marketing.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Nvidia, Ati und Co. machen doch nur ein Riesen-Trara bezüglich Anforderungen - alles nur Marketing.



Wenn man denen glauben würde bräuchten wir 5KW Netzteile. Aber wer den längsten haben will, der muss sowas ja haben


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. Januar 2008)

kaiundtine schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich suche ein Progamm, welches mir anzeigt wieviel Strom die einzelnen Geräte vom Netzteil ziehen.



So etwas gibt es zwar aber es ist nicht sehr genau, weil um die Wattzahl der Komponenten genau messen zu können, müsste in jeder Komponente bzw teilweise am Mainboad Wattmeter oder Amperemeter und Voltmeter eingebaut sein. Macht keiner ist zu teuer. 

MFG


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Januar 2008)

Das einfdachste ist wohl, sich einen Grafikkarte Review mit einer gleichen oder leistungsstärkeren Grafikkarte zu suchen, da werden ja meistens gemessene Watt-Zahlen für den Verbrauch ab Steckdose angegeben. Den Wert kann man dann als Orientierung nehmen.

Wenn also z.B. ein Rechner mit Core 2 Duo und 8800GTS maximal ca 300W oder so zieht, weiß man, dass der Rechner mit einem guten Markenetzteil im Bereich 350W-400W laufen wird.

Die Finger lassen sollte man halt von Billignetzteilen, 400W für 20 EUR und dergleichen. Ein gutes Netzteil kostet mind 50-90 EUR, je nach Modell und Leistung.


----------



## Overlocked (31. Januar 2008)

Am besten ist Seasonic und be-quiet... Corsair und Tagan.


----------

